# What Pro teams ride Giant?



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

besides Rabobank that is...I would really love to find some team gear that complements-matches my 09 TCR Advanced SL 0-black/red.

Thanks


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

The Rabo Giant is dead sexy BTW. Maybe the first "hot" Giant I have seen. :thumbsup:


----------

